# Growth at back of child's tongue/ mouth



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

My 2.5 year old has always had feeding difficulties and occasional vomiting. Thought to be reflux as a baby. She still sometimes coughs when eating and sounds like some food has gone down wrong way. Today I noticed something at back of her throat. I thought it was the uvula ? Spelling but it comes up from either her throat or back of her tongue and almost meets the uvula. It's hard to see as she won't let me have a good look. What could it be? I'm terrified I missed this all along and it was what caused all her problems. I will take her to a doctor but just want some reassurance or opinion on what it could be. Thanks in advance. Should I take her to hospital? It's not obstructing her breathing.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Obviously it's really difficult to say without seeing for myself but it may well be tonsils? They can sometimes meet the uvula, 

Let me know what your gp says when he/she has a look 

Nic
Xx


----------



## wanabemum (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi nic
Thanks for reply. Doctor saw her today. She said its her epiglottis is higher than normal. Been referred to ent. Have you seen this before?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Hun, I've not seen it to be honest I've only seen epiglottisis which is an inflammation, however I have ground this article that describes how it is seen in quite a lot of paediatric patients, this article is meant for medical professionals so I appreciate that some of the jargon may be a bit alien, so for your info stridor is noisy breathing

http://www.jabfm.org/content/20/5/495.full

I hope this is helpful

Nic
Xx


----------

